# oral baytril for tortoise



## argus333 (Jan 23, 2014)

hey any of u guys ever heard of baytril pills given to tortoise orally? friend has a 12 inch sulcata with respiratory infection. i got him to warm him up , 101 under light 82 to 90 around pen keeping him a little dryer eating fine and active. he went to a dog cat vet and they gave him baytril pills to give half 1 every 12 hrs. does this work for tortoise I've only ever seen injectionsâ€¦seemed odd to me??? i didn't even know it came in pills.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 23, 2014)

Pills?......I would use another Vet!

Usually done with injections and or oral-liquid. *Be careful using.. as some tort species have allergic reactions. There are other antibiotics that can be used.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes, Baytril comes in tablets and liquid for injection. I'm guessing the vet knows the correct amount to prescribe for the size of the tortoise. If your friend is able to get the pills into the tortoise, its probably just fine to do so. But I think I would get a second opinion from a reptile vet. The Baytril in tortoises is usually administered once every 24 hours for five days, or once every 48 hours for 10 days. So the "every 12 hours" thing doesn't quite sit right with me.


----------



## argus333 (Jan 24, 2014)

he's just giving it to him stuck in a treat. like a carrot. working pretty good actually. well see how it goes for now.


----------

